# Anyone fish St. George Island?



## MJG553 (May 21, 2008)

Planning a June trip to SGI. Plan to stay on the bay side and fish from a kayak in the mornings. Probably fish some from the beach as well. Any recommendations on which end of the island would be better with a kayak? I was planning on staying in Plantation, but would stay farther east if better fishing makes it worth it.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Incredible time to be there. 

Redfish and Trout will be easy to find, but Tarpon could be too. 

What are you looking to sore mouth....?


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Cape San Blas is not to far away. Last June Tarpon were roaming the beach along with a bajillion sharks. Cool place and a decent launch by the lighthouse.


----------



## MJG553 (May 21, 2008)

Garbo said:


> Incredible time to be there.
> 
> Redfish and Trout will be easy to find, but Tarpon could be too.
> 
> What are you looking to sore mouth....?




Primarily redfish and trout. At least that's what most of my gear is centered around. I'm a once a year warrior to the gulf coast, so far from an expert. All the advice is much appreciated.

I'm really trying to figure out if there is much difference between ends of the island. Sounds like maybe more opportunities on the east end. I think I'd be able to keep the wife and kids more occupied if I stay in Plantation though.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Government cut (Bob Sikes Cut) is a good place for big reds, but it might be a little crowded for a kayak. Depending on which end of the island you're on, you could paddle to Dry Bar and get into big specks and reds. If you want good slot reds, fish the reeds on low tide. We can almost always find them in there. Other than that, Rattlesnake Cove on the bay side has always been a pretty good hole. Lots of oyster beds and what not.


----------



## MJG553 (May 21, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Government cut (Bob Sikes Cut) is a good place for big reds, but it might be a little crowded for a kayak. Depending on which end of the island you're on, you could paddle to Dry Bar and get into big specks and reds. If you want good slot reds, fish the reeds on low tide. We can almost always find them in there. Other than that, Rattlesnake Cove on the bay side has always been a pretty good hole. Lots of oyster beds and what not.


Thanks for the info. I know where Rattlesnake Cove is, but which end of the island is Dry Bar and the reeds? Is there more oyster beds and grass the farther east you go?


----------

